# The Mortuary: Trailer zum Gruselstreifen



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Mortuary: Trailer zum Gruselstreifen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mortuary: Trailer zum Gruselstreifen*


----------



## mkm2907 (12. Oktober 2020)

Wehe, wenn sie erwachen, denn dann hat der Zuseher nichts zu lachen. Eine Leiche zum Dessert, mögen Kannibalen sehr.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (12. Oktober 2020)

Nicht schlecht,mal was anderes zu der immer dunkler und kälter werdende Jahreszeit.


----------

